# Any advice for DIY fat gripzzzz



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

As per title is there anything you guys use as a DIY fat grip for Barbells and Dumbbells ?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

pipe insulation then gaffer tape works on my barbell


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> As per title is there anything you guys use as a DIY fat grip for Barbells and Dumbbells ?


Yes, don't do it unless you want the bar/dumbel to slip out of your hand, shatter your foot or ankle and leaving you a horrible bitter twisted mess for the new year.

Lol, nah seriously i have no idea, how and out of what material do you intend to make these "Diy fat gripz"?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rubber piping and tape


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hence the question i wondered if anyone has done it before?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You could get motorcycle inner tube and wrap it around the handle.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wrap a small towel around it - job done


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Wear a really thick pair of gloves :thumb:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm yeah i afew ideas there but i go to a gym so need something i can take and remove each time


----------

